# Bad Acronyms



## jpranch (Feb 1, 2011)

We have a relatively new group here that I'm a part of. It's called the " Gillette Sustainability Advisory Committee". Or GSAC. This was proposed at our last meeting included in the mission statement. Now come on!!! 

So I know the creativity on this board. Please help me out here please! This should help. Here is the proposed mission statement. 

*Gillette Sustainability Advisory Committee*

Mission Statement: 

The Gillette Sustainability Advisory Committee(GSAC) will proactively examine codes, ordinances, policies, and procedures to determine if revisions are warranted in order to provide citizens and local businesses unimpeded opportunities to utilize proven sustainable practices and strategies. GSAC will focus on waste reduction, water conservation, and energy efficiency issues so that thoughtful, practical, preventative actions, measures and investments can be made both internally and externally. The group will be informed by internal expertise, ongoing research, and partnering with credible individuals and organizations. Internal and external stakeholders will be informed through promotional efforts to build awareness and engage relevant parties to ensure success of efforts and actions taken by the committee.

*Post Script: I'm not making this up. This really did happen and I'm really looking for another name for this committee.*


----------



## TimNY (Feb 1, 2011)

How about the "Building And Living Sustainability Advisory Committee"?


----------



## JBI (Feb 1, 2011)

There's a NYS reply for you... LOL

The Gillette Advisory Committee on Sustainabilty (GACS)?  I'm guessing 'SAC' was your concern with the current moniker...


----------



## TimNY (Feb 1, 2011)

I know not what you refer to!

It is an apolitical organization.  There will be no teabagging.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 1, 2011)

I kinda figured this was going to be fun but... or in this case is it butt??? I would expect perhaps a large jurisdiction may have a whole department dedicated to this?  Or at least a committee with some kind of mind that is not quite as sick as mine??? Come on ladies and gents. Perhaps California or one of those north of the Mason Dixon line outfits can help me out here?

"_Sic semper tyrannis_"  Sorry to my northern brethren. Just couldn't resist. So some good suggestions that I could take to next months meeting would really, really be appreciated.


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Substitute Taskforce for Committee. (GSAT).


----------



## brudgers (Feb 1, 2011)

Gillette Sustainability Taskforce Reporting Information Now, Generally Speaking [GSTRINGS]


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2011)

Jobsaver, thanks. I like that!


----------



## mmmarvel (Feb 2, 2011)

And Obama wants us to "Win The Future" (see his state of the union speech) - okay, break that down to its acronym and associate it with what that acronym is more commonly associated with ... just saying.


----------



## High Desert (Feb 2, 2011)

Green Initiative Local Livability Endeavour Through The Environment


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2011)

What!? LOL


----------



## High Desert (Feb 2, 2011)

GILLETTE. Kinda long, but I like it and easy to say.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't use the word green here. I will get me killed!


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 2, 2011)

Gillette Oversight and Nature Advisory Delegation on Sustainability. (GONADS)


----------



## High Desert (Feb 2, 2011)

Gathering Information for Local Livability Endeavour Through The Environment


----------



## TimNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Gillette Oversight and Nature Advisory Delegation on Sustainability. (GONADS)


The Building And Living Sustainability Advisory Committee will be a fine compliment to the Gillette Oversight and Nature Advisory Delegation on Sustainability. I am sure we will be in close contact.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks to all for the comments. And the winner is... Jobsaver! GSAT it is!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 3, 2011)

Gillette Association for Sustainability - GAS

Sustainability Association of Gillette - SAG

Building Association of Gillette for Sustainability - BAGS


----------



## Yikes (Feb 3, 2011)

Banners for a church that meets at University of New Mexico student union.

View attachment 371


View attachment 371


/monthly_2011_02/church.jpg.79c2191992e70b0221358b1c1144733c.jpg


----------



## jpranch (Feb 3, 2011)

Wild Turkey Federation! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 768


View attachment 373


View attachment 373


/monthly_2011_02/images.jpg.53378d1461c965e3938946f2622c313b.jpg


----------

